# Maximini steam bike!



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Guess what!? That bike you saw all those months ago and said "that would make an awesome rough rider" is finally here!

http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=15&products_id=98

I like the rider.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Perfect, mech krieg rough riders. Would love to put a squad of these with my traitor guard. rep for picking it up and reminding me.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Really neat model.


----------

